# Immigration to Argentina



## DXBDINO28

Hello ,

I am intrested in migrating to another country .I am from Pakistan and single .My parents stay with me. 

Has anyone gone through the immigration process ? Can someone please guide me ? Ive tried the search engines but I want information from you guys.

Thanks


----------

